# Nikolai Baskov Los Angeles



## Jeremyclassical

I recently saw the Russian tenor Nikolai Baskov's amazing PBS special and was SO excited to see he's performing in LA soon!

Has anyone been to Club Nokia before?

http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/2C004704E8EE4A9C?artistid=828182&majorcatid=10001&minorcatid=5


----------

